# Pretty infuriated



## maniacmaniac19 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all. I'm new here. I found this forum when looking for support after what I experienced last week at a doctor's visit.

I thought I had PCOS, so I went to see a reproductive endocrinologist. I had gotten an ultra-sound which showed cysts on my ovaries AND I had a higher than average testosterone level in my blood work. I had stopped taking the Pill in April of this year and immediately gained 20 pounds and had my acne flare up. I looked like a pretty good candidate for PCOS. My gyno put me back on the Pill and sent me to the reproductive endo. 

I've always been heavy -- my parents put me on a diet at 5 years old, for God's sake. Way to have it mess me up for a lifetime. I hit my lowest point in my struggle against my body during my junior year of college, when I starved myself and took diuretics... only to drop to a size 10. In the past year, I've grown to love my body, extra pounds and a size 14 to boot. I discovered the Health at Every Size movement after reading Crystal Renn's book "Hungry". Though I would like to get back to my natural size 12 and don't exactly love the number that pops up on the scale, I'm better off than I was at a starving size 10! My body has done amazing things that it would never had accomplished if I were a thin girl. 

ANYWAY, this endocrinologist said that I do not have PCOS, despite the damning evidence that suggests otherwise. Well... good! Still doesn't explain the crazy weight gain in such a short span of time or the acne flare up, but at least I'm not potentially sterile at 23! Well, the doc proceeded to tell me that I need to lose 30 lbs. Okay, fine, whatever, heard it all before. When I'm in the best shape of my life, I'm 40 pounds overweight by doctors' standards, and I am NOT in the best shape of my life right now! But then this doctor suggests that my acne won't be treated until I lose 30 pounds. She wants me at least 25 pounds lighter before she prescribes the anti-androgens and different Pill that she knows will get rid of the acne. She says that I have to cut down to 1200 calories a day and "just deal with being hungry" for the rest of my life. 

Like I said, I love the HAES movement. I eat plenty of veggies, probably take in about 1800 calories a day, limit meat intake (esp. red), and have learned to eat intuitively. I've finally learned to see food as fuel, not the enemy. I exercise 5 days a week, swim and power walk and calisthenics. She acknowledged that I do everything healthy on paper (and that I'm healthy as a horse despite the weight), but it's just not enough! I need to starve myself for the rest of my life! She told me that I'm "never EVER" allowed to indulge in ANYTHING every again... even if it's having a bite of someone's desert just to taste it (because that's 60 whole calories right there). She also told me to STOP working out because it might make me hungry and I might "run the risk of eating."

I'm dumping this doctor. I threw away her prescription and canceled the follow-up appointment. I just wish I had never made the follow-up in the first place. 

And I'm glad I found this community of beauties that can understand my struggles!


----------



## crayola box (Aug 23, 2010)

I have heard some bad doctor stories but this one is pretty ridiculous. Who tells a patient to stop exercising and and deal with being hungry the rest of their life, its like saying who cares about health and fitness so long as you are thin?! Especially since you said you are medically healthy, as opposed to needing to lose weight as part of a treatment. I am not a medical expert so to me she just sounds plain wrong, but if there is something I am missing I am sure one of the medical professionals here will jump in and correct me.

Sorry you had to deal with this, but happy to hear you knew b.s. when you heard it and are finding a new doctor!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry you experienced this doctor at her worst! (What an ass!) I'm currently 48. When I was little, doctors still used the male form/body referring to and trying to treat women. They knew little to nothing about hormones or the fact that "men's" ailments/diseases affected women differently. Medicine seems to have come so far from that time, however, they still use the form/body of thin women as the norm for referring to and treating "all" women.

This _doctor_ seems to have had a clear preference and requirement for a patient to be thin in order to deserve treatment! The fact that she had something which would help your acne and even alluded that she wouldn't prescribe it for you till you lost 30 lbs is pathetic! I'm so glad you dumped this doctor. 

Hmmm...something strange...this doctor didn't take into consideration the fact that you already had an ultrasound which showed cysts on your ovaries AND higher than normal testosterone in your bloodwork - yet told you that you don't have PCOS according to her? Yikes! 

When ever you decide to visit another doctor, you may want to call ahead and find out whether they are weight or HAES friendly. That may sound silly, but it is an important question to ask. 

Best of luck to you!!
(((Hugs))) Fat.n.sassy - on the _other_ end of the hormone-go-round.


----------



## maniacmaniac19 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you so much, both of you!

I've been trying to figure out how to find a HAES-friendly professional. My general practitioner/OB-GYN (same doctor) says I should do the South Beach diet and work out 3 hours a day/6 days a week. Again, I'm a size 14 and 5'6". Average American woman size, AND taller than the average American woman! But health professionals insist that my weight is an issue and I won't be healthy until it's down to the "ideal" weight of 135 pounds. Take all the BONES in my body and throw them on a scale and they probably weigh more than that!

Seriously... one doc says stop working out so I can stop eating, the other says I should work out for 3 hours a day... I'm pretty sure NEITHER of them knows what she's about. SHOW ME the studies where losing weight cures acne, and SHOW ME in the Hippocratic Oath where you can deny the proper care to a patient based on her weight.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 28, 2010)

<...general practitioner/OB-GYN (same doctor) says I should do the South Beach diet and work out 3 hours a day/6 days a week.> *3 hours a freakin' day?! Oh honey, I'm sorry! There is a thread regarding fat friendly health professionals. Check the "sticky" posts at the top. Good Luck!!*


----------



## supersonicsuper (Sep 1, 2010)

There is a great website that may help...
soulcystersdotcom
It has many different forums about PCOS related issues. People of all sizes post there and there is acceptance of everyone!
Good luck!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 5, 2010)

I am glad you dumped that loser doctor. What a know-nothing.


----------

